# Controlling Husband



## aamour106 (May 18, 2011)

Hi, 

I m 24 and my husband is 29. I have been married for almost 2 years which would be in this Aug. It was a arrange cum love marriage but didn’t have feelings for him to loveee him completely from day I got married. It easily got developed as the day passed.

Initially I had issues with my in laws on something about home, and my husband use to support me as he use to see that I use to all of things what they expect and then things were becoming better and then again some issue use to come up. So, me and mother in law stoped talking, talks we had were only work related, if she wanted to go out or anything of that sort.

During these fights, I use to tell him that lets get seprated because I cannot stay in a stressful life of coming back from work and listen to all this, he was very adoment of not moving out and use to tell him that I will leave you and go because I couldn’t take it. it was veryyy stressful for me I use to get sick too often. 

And this topic use to come and go. Out of the blue, he has started taking control over me (commanding me) which I am not liking it, he is not letting meet my friends, go out with them on weekends to have my own time, he doesn’t let me were dresses saying his parents doesn’t like it, and these all things were never a issue previously. 

I tried to work out things from last 5 months by l listening to him, no meeting or talking to my friends He just keep saying listen to me and things will work out otherwise please pack your bags and leave as I don’t want to stay with such person. He doesn’t let me go out anywhere without him. He doesn’t doubt on me but he doesn’t want to sort it out my talking. Wheneva I try, he raises his voice or walks off .

I am very fun loving person, I like to meet people, enjoy going out with friends but im not allowed to do all that. but now, I am always depressed and sad and smoke a lot more than before. I have lost my smile, I have lost myself in this relation.

I don’t know what do I do? We are in 21st Century but still girls are treated lik **** by their own husband/partner.? Aren’t they suppose to be equal because we are working, educated and responsible as men are? Then why do they behave like a jack***.

Shall I give up or keep compromising without any expectations in this relation because I am not going to get what I want, even if it’s a small desire I am not suppose to let it out.?


----------



## franklinfx (Apr 7, 2009)

Its kinda hard to understand you, but I think I get the jist of it. Bottom line is, why do you young girls marry these controlling,abusive A-holes? Ive seen this a million Xs , what a shame.
Also ,am I alone in thinking that 22 is waaaaay too young to get married, especially to such a dochebag? I mean you dont even really know who you are at 22. Not trying to attack you but did you ever stop to think that maybe if you allowed yourself to grow up a bit, before you make lifelong decisions, you might make better ones? Just saying.


----------



## aamour106 (May 18, 2011)

yes, i did think what i was doing @ 22. i should have waited but we can change what has happened.
but he was neva like this, he was a gem of person may b now as well. but controlling over is still fine, but not appreciating or respecting what i do for him bothers me much. 
We are robot that listen to them and cant do what we want. 

Im still trying to compromise but he is not ready to talk or compromise at all..


----------



## bunnybear (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: PLease any1 advice*

Not all husbands treat their wives badly. Mine respects me. I think you should put your foot down and tell your hubby that you're not gonna tolerate him trying to control you. If you let him keep controlling you then he's loosing his respect for you.


----------



## aamour106 (May 18, 2011)

its so fustrating for me to live out here.

i have been not allowed to speak to anyone at home. asked to sell my balckberry as i am too much into it and not allowed to keep in touch with anyone.

i am so fed up and cant take it anymore


----------

